# New hand grinder for pour over?



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

My rhinowares is biting the dust, with the bit you put the handle on starting to thread (great value though, made hundreds of cups of coffee, from fine for moka pot to v60 coarse).

So I'd like a new grinder. Not fussed on the super fine grinds, as I'm almost exclusively pour over these days (it's a ritual, right?). Ideally I'd like it to be better built and perhaps slightly more consistent than the rhinowares, though I appreciate that may not be possible.

Budget... Meh, under £100. But if it's going that way, it had better last a long time.









Doesn't need to be big - I enjoy 12g brews, it would be nice if it could grind 35g or so for the rare moka pot but I could just keep the rhinowares for that as it's pretty good at it.

Thoughts appreciated!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Made By Knock have a summer sale at the moment and have feldgrinds and feldbarbs in stock today.

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p24/feldgrind.html

The position changes on a daily basis as limited stock becomes available. I ordered a red feldbarb a couple of days ago and that was all that was on offer but today feldgrinds and other colours in the feldbarb range are available too. Priced at £83 plus vat and delivery the total comes out at £105, so totally on your budget, give or take a fiver.

I know that MBK has had some criticism in the past about customer service but having made the order on Wednesday I've just received an email to say it's out for delivery today. Happy days


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

salty said:


> Made By Knock have a summer sale at the moment and have feldgrinds and feldbarbs in stock today.
> 
> http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p24/feldgrind.html
> 
> ...


As @salty says, a Feldgrind s the nearest thing that meets your price range...a little more if you buy through a reseller (recommended).


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> As @salty says, a Feldgrind s the nearest thing that meets your price range...a little more if you buy through a reseller (recommended).


Why through a reseller? Poor service?

There was a zassenhaus I was looking at too but I can't remember the name.

I like the way the feldgrind can record more accurate settings to compare with others.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Okay, the zassenhaus I meant was the Panama, which is available about £20 cheaper than a feldgrind on offer direct from Knock.

Are there any key differences that would make you pick one over the other? The Panama is pretty small, but I rarely do more than 12g at a time anyway.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A reseller will have the grinder in stock & ship without needing to wait & wonder.

Zass Quito would be the nearest to your description, it's a bit wider & not as ergonomic as the other two, doesn't do fine grinds without having the burrs gnash loudly. You'll have to pour in lots of small pulses (maybe 25g every 15sec) for a 1 mug V60. Fast to grind though.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Morningfuel said:


> Okay, the zassenhaus I meant was the Panama, which is available about £20 cheaper than a feldgrind on offer direct from Knock.
> 
> Are there any key differences that would make you pick one over the other? The Panama is pretty small, but I rarely do more than 12g at a time anyway.


Aha! I was working on a 35g load being minimum. Yes Panama is OK, same comments as for Quito re. grind. Panama is better than Quito ergonomically but the catch cup is an interference fit, keep your pinky wrapped around it whilst grinding in case it drops off. Holds a shade over 20g of medium roast beans.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Aha! I was working on a 35g load being minimum. Yes Panama is OK, same comments as for Quito re. grind. Panama is better than Quito ergonomically but the catch cup is an interference fit, keep your pinky wrapped around it whilst grinding in case it drops off. Holds a shade over 20g of medium roast beans.


No, only 200g cups at a time!

So, in your expert opinion, zass Panama, zass Quito or feldgrind/feldfarb direct from Knock? I can't afford the reseller prices (well over £100).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Morningfuel said:


> No, only 200g cups at a time!
> 
> So, in your expert opinion, zass Panama, zass Quito or feldgrind/feldfarb direct from Knock? I can't afford the reseller prices (well over £100).


Less an expert opinion, more a question of logic/price 

If it's just for 12g V60 doses, Panama & put up with its quirks (catch cup & a few dropped grounds when removing catch cup). Panama can be had for a little over £50 at times on Amazon.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Less an expert opinion, more a question of logic/price
> 
> If it's just for 12g V60 doses, Panama & put up with its quirks (catch cup & a few dropped grounds when removing catch cup). Panama can be had for a little over £50 at times on Amazon.


That's what I'm thinking - lots of people seem to use the feld-x for espresso and the like, which I absolutely won't be doing.

Thanks for saving me a few quid


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

It arrived and I just ran a few old beans through it to get it going, then ran 12g imm yirgacheffe through it. Pulse poured 25g every 15 seconds, brew time 4 minutes 20 seconds.

Tasted similar to brews with the rhinowares but "clearer" in a good way. Subtle but definitely noticeable.

Also, the sheer speed it gets through those beans, amazing! Built very well, as it should be for the price. Great bit of kit.

One negative is the spring inside makes a clicking as it turns but... It's a bit quieter than the beans it grinds so not really an issue







great recommendation, loving the speed it gets through the beans and lovely tight fit of everything.

Harder to keep track of where it is dialled but once set it shouldn't need more than a minor tweaks either way. Lovely stuff.


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

salty said:


> Made By Knock have a summer sale at the moment and have feldgrinds and feldbarbs in stock today.
> 
> http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p24/feldgrind.html
> 
> ...


How do you think the feldgrind would match up to a ROK Grinder?

I'm currently using a cheap "Hunt Brothers" grinder from amazon, since my Hario mill packed up. I think it's time to upgrade myself!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

donblacc said:


> How do you think the feldgrind would match up to a ROK Grinder?
> 
> I'm currently using a cheap "Hunt Brothers" grinder from amazon, since my Hario mill packed up. I think it's time to upgrade myself!


I've no experience of the ROK but before the feldgrind I had a Hario skerton and I've still got a porlex mini and there is literally no comparison. The feldgrind is great and if you're moving from a Hunt Bros I'm sure you'll feel the same


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Still really like the zassenhaus. Doesn't do fine grind - the burrs just grind each other.

But for coarse pourover it's great. Grinds 13.5g of beans in seconds, far faster than the rhinowares. It's also more consistent in terms of grind - I can go coarser and it will drain faster (whereas the rhinowares would generate enough fines beyond a certain point that it wouldn't drain faster).

I now do 13.5g beans, 225g water and get a dry bed at about 3 minutes 10 seconds. Tastes great, and is repeatable.


----------

